# Need location inDELHI where i can buy CREATIVE or SOUND MAGIC



## akchoudhary24 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi  guys,
I lived in South Delhi. I am interested in buying In-Ear Ear phone from the brands like Creative or Soundmagic I ammainly interested in Creative EP-630 or Soundmagic PL series that is under 1K. I have some malls and store like Musicland or relience mart or even Imagine. But on find brands like Philips, panasonic, sennheiser. So can you guys suggest me some place where I can these ear phone. 
THANK


----------



## maddy1205 (Sep 5, 2011)

there are a few shops at dlf promenade(vasant kunj)..u can try there..


----------



## akchoudhary24 (Sep 5, 2011)

I tried at Ambience mall, Slect Citywalk and DLF Saket but dint find any thing.


----------



## maddy1205 (Sep 5, 2011)

have you tried Nehru Place??.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2011)

SMCInternatinal


----------



## Krow (Sep 6, 2011)

Contact Us
Go to shops in Nehru Place. You should find some there.


----------



## jagdish (Sep 8, 2011)

don't buy creative EP630 I was previously using it. it sounds extremely  muddy now I am using sound magic pl11 they are way better than EP630 crap. pl11 will cost you 600 bucks only.


----------



## dreatica (Sep 9, 2011)

akchoudhary24 said:


> Hi guys,
> I lived in South Delhi. I am interested in buying In-Ear Ear phone from the brands like Creative or Soundmagic I ammainly interested in Creative EP-630 or Soundmagic PL series that is under 1K. I have some malls and store like Musicland or relience mart or even Imagine. But on find brands like Philips, panasonic, sennheiser. So can you guys suggest me some place where I can these ear phone.
> THANK



Creative you can get easily from electronic shops that deals in laptops. For Soungmagic series go to SMC in Nehruplace. If u want, I can forward the address and ph #. Or try smcinternational.com


----------



## akchoudhary24 (Sep 12, 2011)

That wud be great. if you send the address.

Agent001 suggested me these two model-Creative EP630 (Rs.650) and Sound Magic PL 21 (Rs.699). I was tryimg to find these two at various malls and electronic store. Didint try Nehru Place.


----------



## Krow (Sep 12, 2011)

^The address is there in my previous post.

SMC International
# 208
Vishal Bhawan-95
Nehru Place
New Delhi-110019
Ph. +91-11- 46516446


----------



## akchoudhary24 (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks, I will definitely check there in coming weekend.


----------



## akchoudhary24 (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks Guys for the Response. 
Bought Soundmagic PL21 from SMC, NP for 600 bucks on Saturday.
It sounds great with my cellphone.


----------

